# constipated baby goat!!!



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

our baby goat seems to be having trouble pooping...she's about two weeks old and I haven't seen her poop for three days now, and she didn't seem uncomfortable or anything, but I brought her outside for a while today and she'd walk a few steps, hunch over, and try to poop, walk a few more steps but each time nothing happens! I looked on a website, and a picture of baby goat poop was really runny and our kid has stringy poop...orange yellow ish, and its sorta shaped like the big goats poop, but every little piece is kinda strung together and I think k gets stuck in her butt....please help!! this is our first kid so we have no idea what to expect....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She needs to have a warm soapy enema. slowly, If she goes to long without pooping it will kill her.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

A warm soapy enema will definitely help but like sweetgoats said do it slowly or else it will come gushing back out at you and won't help the goat.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

alright....is this a common issue with kids or have I been doing something wrong? also should her poop be more soft and moist?


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

what kind of soap would I use and how would I go about doing it? like I said, I'm really new to all this :shrug:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We always used dish soap like dawn.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

All it takes is a very small drop because it is so concentrated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people use a little oil in water instead of the soap but either works.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Use a small medicine syringe or dropper or similar and put warm soapy or oily water in her rectum a few cc at a time. It is easiest to lay her over your lap so her legs hang on either side of yours. After you have some in then set her down and massage her belly and let her walk around then repeat in a few minutes. Be patient and keep repeating. May take 30 mins.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she bottle fed or nursing off her mom? If bottle fed, is it milk replacer? 
Some replacers will bind up the babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its also better to pull her off milk ( either mom or bottle) until she has pooped..replace milk with electrolytes....Give cd antitoxin to rid the toxing building do to not pooping...

we mix about 1 tablespoon of oil, (Like olive) (or a few drops of soap) into 1/2 cup warm water...using a syringe with no needle I stir and draw some up...insert just the tip of the syringe in babies bum and push the plunger slowly...massage babies tummy..you can add 2-3 cc at time , as saltyluv said..it takes time..get her moving...keep it up until you see baby poop a fair amount...


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

no shes nursing off her mom...her mom's not to thrilled about the idea though. I gave her an enema and it worked almost right away... soon as I set her down out comes a HUGE amount of poop for such a tiny goat!!! I was quite surprised... we haven't had any more issues like this and she's behaving well now..perky and alert. thanks for all your help!!!:july:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful news!!! Good job....:flag:


----------



## aunteeeeee (Jun 27, 2014)

yay for poop!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------

